# ANY PEOPLE IN PA. NEAR BUCKS CO. OR PHILA.



## mztopper (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, would love to meet and talk with locals in the area. we have many GI dr.s but many does not mean they are good. I am getting no where fast with the dr. I have and have tried many of them. if you do not follow every rule regardless of how it makes you feel or what you say happens when you try something they say ,you are deemed not a good patient and asked to leave the practice. I am very sick of this happening.. I would love to find real people who have this disease to talk to.....so where are you all?


----------



## Kelsey Diane (Jul 27, 2010)

I am from Holland, NJ. I know it isn't in PA but I live right on the border across from Bucks county. I haven't had much success with my doctors either. They all see my history of depression and just tell me to take antidepressants for my symptoms to shut me up. It is frustrating!!


----------



## mgrimm13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Kelsey Diane said:


> I am from Holland, NJ. I know it isn't in PA but I live right on the border across from Bucks county. I haven't had much success with my doctors either. They all see my history of depression and just tell me to take antidepressants for my symptoms to shut me up. It is frustrating!!


Hi guys, I live in Lancaster, PA. would love to get your emails so I can have some local IBS friends. And share advice and support.


----------

